# JD 770 TLB went missing



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Attention all TractorForum members:

Be on the lookout for my tractor. It was stolen Jan 31 from SW Indiana. Who knows where it might be but I doubt I will see it again. Tractor, loader, backhoe, and trailer. All stolen and it was even locked down. Really ticked me off. Had it for sale, was ready to get something bigger and now this. Has been reported to the police and is in their database as well as JD's missing equipment database and the national equipment registry so if you see anything questionable, law enforcement should be able to pull the serial numbers or I can supply them upon request.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

bjepple, My heart goes out to you. 

Unfortunately, I'm in an area where equipment turns up missing often...and usually traced to Mexico. Sometimes they find trailers (and trucks) abandoned just this side of the border. I guess they just drive them across boldly and unchallenged.

Good luck and I hope they catch the bloody bastards!

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear such bad news and for you loss bjepple. We need to go back to hanging people for stealing like this. Seemed to put a damper on horse thieves back in the day. 

Can you post your machines serial #'s for the tractor, loader, and backhoe? If I see any 770 equipment in my area, I will check it out. Might help someone identify your TLB.


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

Here are the serial numbers:
Tractor: M00770A002723
Loader: M00070C110209
Backhoe: M00007X170176

Thanks to all who are keeping their eyes peeled.


----------

